# Wine thief suggestions



## jet (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a Plastic Thief three-piece wine thief. I used it for the first time tonight, and was not happy. For some reason, it did not draw any liquid past the first segment, which is maybe 4-5" in length. On top of that, it seemed to leak really badly. Makes me long for my turkey baster, but I needed the longer reach of the wine thief.

Is there a better wine thief, or is this just operator error?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

I didnt know there was a 3 pce. This is the one Ive had for about 6 years now.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5432


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I didnt know there was a 3 pce. This is the one Ive had for about 6 years now.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5432



I also use this one along with a smaller glass one for drawing just small samples for tasting.


----------



## LarryW (Apr 30, 2010)

I use one of those big plastic ones too, called '"The Thief" but I like more traditional materials such as glass and would like to find a good buy on a large glass one that could reach deep into a carboy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2010)

My personal experience is glass against glass is not a good match. I just barley touched my glass thief to the top of the carboy and I broke the tip. I am usually more cautious but left my guard down that time. I prefer the one Wade suggested.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

Glass looks really nice until a day of testing a few wines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Next thing you know your filtering a wine you really didnt want to filter!


----------



## cpfan (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a link to the manufacturere's page for The Thief suggested above. I wouldn't be without a couple of these.

http://www.fermtech.ca/thief/thief.html

Steve


----------



## LarryW (Apr 30, 2010)

where could I get a big glass one for a good price?


----------



## LarryW (Apr 30, 2010)

sorry, thought my previous post didn't go through, never mind my last question. I wish I knew how to recall a post


----------



## Torch404 (May 1, 2010)

Are you may be referring to an auto siphon?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2010)

LarryW said:


> where could I get a big glass one for a good price?



I think in your case the issue is more where would you find one more than the price. You're probably better off sticking to your turkey baster or take our suggestuion that most of us use.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

http://www.stompthemgrapes.com/Testing-Glass_Wine_Thief.html
http://www.eckraus.com/THF110.html


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 1, 2010)

Hold the phone kids. Your 3 piece wine thief, washed it real well then put it together tightly. Insert into your carboy and wait a few seconds as the tube is filling up thru a small opening at the bottom. When you see the wine come up in the thief press your thumb on the top hole tightly creating a vacuum. Pull out and keep it straight up and down. Turning it at an angle will cause it to start coming out. Place over a glass and release your top finger from the hole.

If your w.thief can't hold together tightly then it's probably useless but you could use any tube and do the same thing.


----------



## LarryW (May 1, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> Are you may be referring to an auto siphon?



No, I bought a 12" glass thief and saw it was too small to get a hydrometer sample in one dip, or to get deeply in the carboy. I make beer too and don't like to dip too many times, and a lot of time, the level of the beer is well down in the carboy. Just looking for one about as big as the thief, without spending $30.


----------



## cpfan (May 1, 2010)

LarryW said:


> Just looking for one about as big as the thief, without spending $30.


Under $10 for the plastic Thief.

I doubt you'll get a large glass one for that price. Have you checked the science supply stores for a pipette?

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2010)

Bigger thief = bigger glass pieces. The whole idea of glass against glass is not a good one from my past experiences. But thats just me probably not taking my time and paying attention.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Bigger thief = bigger glass pieces. The whole idea of glass against glass is not a good one from my past experiences. But thats just me probably not taking my time and paying attention.



Dan, half the time I'm in another world to. I can use this and this and this looks nice then later....why'd I buy this one?


----------



## jet (May 4, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Hold the phone kids. Your 3 piece wine thief, washed it real well then put it together tightly. Insert into your carboy and wait a few seconds as the tube is filling up thru a small opening at the bottom. When you see the wine come up in the thief press your thumb on the top hole tightly creating a vacuum. Pull out and keep it straight up and down. Turning it at an angle will cause it to start coming out. Place over a glass and release your top finger from the hole.
> 
> If your w.thief can't hold together tightly then it's probably useless but you could use any tube and do the same thing.


I think you may be on to something. I may have been going too fast and not giving the wine thief enough time to fill up. Unfortunately, the wine is now in gallon jugs, so I can't test that theory.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

The big plastic one made by fermtech is great. No chipping and it's big enough to float a hydrometer in.
Wade, I like your new icon by the way.


----------

